

Drone carrying porn, drugs and a loaded gun is stopped near prison - jacquesm
http://nypost.com/2015/08/24/drone-loaded-with-porn-drugs-and-a-loaded-gun-stopped-near-prison/

======
stuartaxelowen
The drone wasn't carrying a loaded gun - that was seized from the two men.

